# Plants for tadpole containers



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi, I've just about pillaged as much java moss as I can from my frog's tanks for in my tad containers.
I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for plants with similar growth habits (low light, no substrate necessary) for use in my tad cups.
Thanks,


----------



## Spar (Mar 27, 2004)

i used Anacharis for a little bit, but it tended to die after 3-4 weeks. really any floating plant will do great.

i stopped using plants at all recently (not even java moss) and they still morph fine. easier when dealing with water changes.


----------



## kenya_1977 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Java moss*

If you want more java moss I might be able to help you out.. I have a whole fish hatchery to harvest from. 

Java fern might also be another good option.. 

give me an e-mail if you want some java moss..

-Crystal


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Hornwort.

Luke


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

I usually just place small cuttings from aroids and such in my tadpole containers. They seem to root pretty quickly this way. The tads help the cuttings and the cuttings help the tads. Some examples of what cuttings I place in my cups- Syngonium rayii (anyone want to trade? I have a ton of this stuff), Syngonium erythrophyllum, various Anthuriums, Callisia, Philodendron oxycardium variegata, etc....

-J


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Do you just put a cutting of the syngonium into an empty tad cup? I have ton's of that plant from my tinc tank.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey Jordan,

I use the 16 oz fruit fly culturing cups to rear tads in (I'm lazy). Basically, I fill them up 3/4 of the way with water and just place cuttings in so that the leaves are out of the water, but the stem is at least submerged halfway. 

-J


----------

